# What is it worth???



## Bicycle Man (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

better question...What is it?


----------



## Bicycle Man (Dec 20, 2012)

A 1969 Montgomery Ward Open Road Chopper.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2012)

Not trying to advertise here but try ratrodbikes.com  . They seem to be more of the late 60s to 70s muscle bike fans.


----------



## Bicycle Man (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the website.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2012)

Bicycle Man said:


> Thanks for the website.




Anytime.

Nick.


----------



## RailRider (Dec 21, 2012)

Might also try Muscle Bike America.com


----------

